# Birthday Bombed....



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

OK ... I kind of knew "someone" was starting sh!t. One of the consequences of the "Don't Help Darrel" thread, I guess, is that it's backfired on Gerry and it's backfiring on me. People aren't being too shy about threatening me, so I know more are coming.

<<GULP>>

First hit from BigVito: some supps and tasty looking cigars. :dr :dr

That's a DCM Churchill #2, 4 Punch Margaritas, a PL Montecarlo, and a Boli Gold Medal. The Supps are CL Orange Triad, which he says is his favorite multi-vit and joint formula (which I'll start tomorrow). And here's the kicker: after all of that, the fukker is already planning to send round 2 tomorrow.

One thing Perry forgot, though.... I now have his address.  :gn

PS, thanks for the great hit. I'm not sure why I deserve any of this but am so very thankful for your generosity. Now KNOCK IT OFF! :tg


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice one!! :tu

Happy Birthday Dok!!!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice hit but almost a week early, eh?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Nice hit but almost a week early, eh?


That's how Perry rolls ... always shoots off too soon.  :chk


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The Professor said:


> That's how Perry rolls ... always shoots off too soon.  :chk


As long it was good for him, eh? :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

you're welcome Darrel  the next one will be closer to B-Day. Kinda of funny that I planned this before the thread by Gerry :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BigVito said:


> you're welcome Darrel  the next one will be closer to B-Day. Kinda of funny that I planned this before the thread by Gerry :r


I call that "convenient." I think you and Gerry have been in cahoots all along, which is why I just ... well ... never mind.  Anyway, the important thing is that I blame the both of you and you will eventually feel my wrath.

End transmission.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday bro :bl:tu:ss:al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> I call that "convenient." I think you and Gerry have been in cahoots all along, which is why I just ... well ... never mind.  Anyway, the important thing is that I blame the both of you and you will eventually feel my wrath.
> 
> End transmission.


:r no cahoots here, Don't believe me ask Gerry :tg


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r no cahoots here, Don't believe me ask Gerry :tg


Gerry lies.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!! Nice bomb!!!:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> Gerry lies.


I bet he disagrees with that


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice hit Vito, Nice cigars and the supplements are a nice gesture thats some good stuff used it before. Now I use animal packs:tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Perry was starting sh!t? He wouldn't do that.

:bl Happy Birthday :bl


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Jbailey said:


> Perry was starting sh!t? He wouldn't do that.
> 
> :bl Happy Birthday :bl


never start trouble, would I?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hova45 said:


> Nice hit Vito, Nice cigars and the supplements are a nice gesture thats some good stuff used it before. Now I use animal packs:tu


If Perry really cared, he would have sent Animal Packs. 

Hope your Birthday is the stuff dreams are made of, Dokk....unicorns and rainbows.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> If Perry really cared, he would have sent Animal Packs.
> 
> Hope your Birthday is the stuff dreams are made of, Dokk....unicorns and rainbows.


Or perhaps a rainbow unicorn!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

nice hit, perry! 

more coming???? never ...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> If Perry really cared, he would have sent Animal Packs.
> 
> Hope your Birthday is the stuff dreams are made of, Dokk....unicorns and rainbows.


:r always contradicting me. I think Dokk will be happy with these.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r always contradicting me. I think Dokk will be happy with these.


I'll start them tomorrow, Perry. I'm on OptiMen now; but I'm willing to try new things. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> I'll start them tomorrow, Perry. I'm on OptiMen now; but *I'm willing to try new things*. :tu


 How you doin 

It could be placebo, but they also clear up my sinus congestion, mucho easier to breath through my nose.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BigVito said:


> How you doin
> 
> It could be placebo, but they also clear up my sinus congestion, mucho easier to breath through my nose.


Interesting. Given my allergies (and the 5 prescription meds I'm on), that would be a welcomed relief.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> Interesting. Given my allergies (and the 5 prescription meds I'm on), that would be a welcomed relief.


Fingers crossed brother


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Nice one there Mr.Palm


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

nice hit D. :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

To say that Perry went "overboard" with round 2 doesn't quite cover it. I'm truly speechless and really don't know what I did to deserve this. Totally unnecessary but I'm beyond grateful.

me----->














<----- Perry

First, he says in his note that someone else gave him this idea but he's not saying who. I'm blaming The Dakotan until someone tells me differently:










That's a whole box of Mrs. Fields' cookies (still soft from overnight shipping) for anyone wanting to drool. Damn, brutha, you trying to ruin my diet?!? :r Thankfully, I get to carb up this weekend for a big lift coming up.

Second, he hits my sweet tooth (again) and EL tooth with this double whammy:

To be honest, there were a couple other candies in the box; but they didn't make it out of my car! :chk I wonder if I'll get hints of 7-year old burnt Madagascar vanilla from that bar. 

Finally, the pièce de résistance ... the thing that puts this WAY over the top:

That's right. That's a full box of 2000 Punch Royal Selection No. 12s -- my favorite regular production mareva in a vintage I don't have. Fukk me. :dr

Seriously, Perry ... I'm totally dumbfounded. I just don't know what to say because "thank you" doesn't really cover it. You've certainly made my birthday one to remember ... and it isn't even the day yet! LoL!!!

PS, you're sooooooooooo eff'd the next time I see you ... if not sooner.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

HOLY $H!T!!!!

Wow!!:dr


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

It's nice to see that Perry plays well with others.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

hell, that wasn't over the top, it was in orbit!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

are you f-ing kidding me?!??!?!? 

Perry you are absolutely INSANE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn Perry! I thought you were done with the meds! Awesome hit! :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> HOLY $H!T!!!!
> 
> Wow!!:dr


:tpd: well said


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Very nice hit on the Professor Perry!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

F'N A!!!!

Nice hit my brother :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Super-duper present Perry!! WTG!! :tu  :bl


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Super-duper present Perry!! WTG!! :tu  :bl


If memory serves, isn't that #2 of 3?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

WOW, what a hit :dr


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> If memory serves, isn't that #2 of 3?


fukk me ... I hope this is the end.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> fukk me


You owe me a nickel every time you use that phrase.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

fuggin' nice hit, Perry!!:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> You owe me a nickel every time you use that phrase.


that's fine. I'll let you keep track. per IRS accounting rules, I'll need you to keep a well-documented log with URLs, though.  :chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> fukk me ... I hope this is the end.





The Professor said:


> that's fine. I'll let you keep track. per IRS accounting rules, I'll need you to keep a well-documented log with URLs, though.  :chk


Guessing that you owe me about $10 at this point....done.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Guessing that you owe me about $10 at this point....done.


Hmmm ... do you accept Hoyos as payment? :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Hmmm ... do you accept Hoyos as payment? :r


Only the Edicion Limitada 2001 Particulares or Edicion Limitada 2003 Piramides.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

You are welcome Darrel  I guess I need to release round three tomorrow :r 
overnight was a must on that :tu The candy in the box was Lindt truffles with peanut butter centers. As me being effed. try and A verbis ad verbera:ss I noticed there was nothing to wash it down :gn


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Hmmm ... do you accept Hoyos as payment? :r


I heard that he only accepts Rockey Patels anymore


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

vstrommark said:


> I heard that he only accepts Rockey Patels anymore


no more Gurkha


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> try and A verbis ad verbera


I tried that once and pulled a hamstring.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I tried that once and pulled a hamstring.


:r its all in the stretching


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great Bomb Vito! :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice going, Perry.
Way to put Darrel in his place. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Oh my da*n Perry!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

The next installment ... this one from Tony/twill ... came in today. Damn, brother ... you trying to get me drunk or something???  :al

Tony sent me a couple of great looking Spanish wines -- one a temp and the other a garnacha -- for my birthday.










As Borat would say, "very nice."  I *love* Spanish temps and am excited to try my first garnacha. I may even open up one of these bad boys after dinner today.  Thanks for the wonderful, if unnecessary, present, Tony!!! :tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice hits, gorillas! Professor: Everyone should have a birthday bomb!

Have a great one! Let us know how many you smoke today!

:bl


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

longknocker said:


> Nice hits, gorillas! Professor: Everyone should have a birthday bomb!
> 
> Have a great one! Let us know how many you smoke today!
> 
> :bl


Will do. So far zero. But I plan to rectify that soon. :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Another birthday bomb rolled in today. The Dakotan only included a simple note that read "Happy Birthday, Shithead! " with a ridiculous selection of cigars:

From left to right thats:

1999 du Prince
1999 RS11
2005 Exhibition #4
2004 898V
2007 Monte #4 Reserva :dr:dr
2001 Black Prince
2000 Partagas Lonsdale
1999 Punch Corona
1999 Punch Corona
2004 RyJ PC (from a cab)

:mn

Fuuuuukkkkkkkkk. Thanks for the insane selection of cigars brother. Let's see ... I think your birthday is *May 25th*.

:bn


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow!! You're rackin' up this year....youngster!! :ss


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Another birthday bomb rolled in today. The Dakotan only included a simple note that read "Happy Birthday, Shithead! " with a ridiculous selection of cigars:
> 
> :bn


You are welcome, brother! A little token of appreciation for your friendship for the past five years. I value you friendship more than you know ... or maybe you do know, shithead. :r

I refuse to acknowledge anything else in your post, old man!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> You are welcome, brother! A little token of appreciation for your friendship for the past five years. I value you friendship more than you know ... or maybe you do know, shithead. :r
> 
> I refuse to acknowledge anything else in your post, old man!!!


Whatever. I'll get my revenge. Remember ... you didn't start sliding down the slope on your own. I've got a trick or two up my sleeve. :fu

Thanks again, Bro.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

One more blew up my house today. Gerry's package rolled in and I almost threw out my back lifting it up. 










It was a stellar weightlifting themed birthday bomb with the following:

The New Encyclopedia of Bodybuilding by the Governator: Basically the MRN of lifting;
Pumping Iron DVD ... starring the Governator, of course :tu; 
A shirt for lifting;
2 boxes of Girl Scout cookies, which offer magical strength boosts (they're kind of like steroids); and,
A 3-finger sood cigar case, too ... very nice 

Thanks for the thoughtful gift, Brother. Of course, I hate you for sending me the cookies ... so I guess I'll have to feed my anger.  You keep giving my all this knowledge and sharing your secrets (like the cookies) and one of these days I'm gonna be stronger than you.

:r :r :r OK ... that's probably not going to happen. I guess I'll have to find other ways to kick your a$$. :bn


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

What Brand is that 3 finger Cigar case.. that is Cool! Nice Hit...


----------

